# Sunday the 28th GLS race at ZBT



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

I will be having a GLS race the 28th of June doors open at 10:00 am and racing to start around 12:00 we will be running Skinny and fat tire and a hot rod race $7.00 gets you food and some good racing


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I will be there!:wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

I will be there see u then


----------



## 1Showoff (Dec 10, 2014)

Will see what the wife has planned, so maybe, I don't have a controller yet and haven't tune what i have, but if I can i would like to come by


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

You can always borrow cars and controllers.


----------



## 1Showoff (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks Rick


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

I'll be there.. someone has to be the gatekeeper to last place


----------



## 1Showoff (Dec 10, 2014)

Could someone message me the address and there might be competion for last place!


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

1Showoff said:


> Will see what the wife has planned, so maybe, I don't have a controller yet and haven't tune what i have, but if I can i would like to come by


Come on by some one will have a extra controller and cars


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

e needs the address please,


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Im 99.9% sure im in..with this tornado going through Coal City it got a friend of mine..im headed there tomorrow after work to load a bunch of stuff into my enclosed trailer..we should have everything secure by sat night but just giving you guys the heads up if something goes south then i wont make it..Ill post or text Rick..
p.s. anyone ever wants to get ahold of me 630-336-2918 Dennis
btw Honda has my number already :}


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for hosting todays race Jeff, good racing and good food, so its a good day, like the way my cars run on your track, Peace to All :dude:


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

What Chris said...great bunch of guys to hang out with


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks Bro love that track!


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey guys;

Can one of you post pictures of the track so I can feel bad about not making it down there please? Thanks guys!

Tom


----------

